# I'm a bit of a painter myself



## deltron

Howdy! I'm not sure of the best way to convey this in German. I feel like the German would be more verb-driven than noun-driven, but maybe I'm wrong. I also think the German version doesn't sound complete without the "auch," while the English version doesn't have "also/too"

For context: Let's say a coworker mentions that they're taking a painting class. You paint as a hobby, so you could say "Oh, I'm a bit of a painter myself." It can cover the complete range of "I paint everyday" to "I paint a few times a year." It works with pretty much any noun derived from a hobby: I'm a bit of a golfer/ coin collector /soccer player / world traveler myself.

The German I would try is mostly verb-driven:
Ich male auch gern (in meiner Freizeit).
Ich bin (selber) auch leidenschaftlicher Maler.
Ich male auch ein bisschen. 

Thanks for any suggestions/thoughts!


----------



## JClaudeK

deltron said:


> 1) Ich male auch gern (in meiner Freizeit).
> 2) Ich bin (selber) auch leidenschaftlicher Maler.
> 3) Ich male auch ein bisschen.



Alle Vorschläge sind gut, aber  Satz 2) unterscheidet sich vom Sinn her deutlich von den anderen.

Ich male auch ein bisschen.  * ≠* Ich bin (selber) auch leidenschaftlicher Maler.

Ich male auch ein bisschen. *=* Ich bin (selber) auch ein *Hobby*maler*.

* cf: Ich bin ein Hobbymaler.


----------



## j-Adore

Can you also say: "Die Malerei mache ich auch so nebenbei"?


----------



## elroy

How about “Ich bin auch eine Art Maler”?


----------



## bearded

j-Adore said:


> Can you also say: "Die Malerei_ mache_ ich auch so nebenbei"?


I would say:
_Die Malerei betreibe ich auch so nebenbei / Der Malerei widme ich mich auch ab und zu._


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> How about “Ich bin auch eine Art Maler”?


Formally, your sentence is fine, too, but semantically it doesn't fit.

_I am some sort of painter, too._  (like there were different kinds of painters)

However, you sentence correctly used:

_Ich bin auch eine Art Dompteur. Ich habe kleine Kinder.
<this jokes about different types, implying wild animals and children are a bit alike>_


----------



## Kajjo

deltron said:


> "Oh, I'm a bit of a painter myself."


_Oh, wie interessant, ich male selbst ein wenig / ein bisschen.
Oh, das ist ja ein Zufall, ich male auch gerne [in meiner Freizeit]._



deltron said:


> leidenschaftlicher Maler


_a passionate painter _-- quite different from "a bit of a painter", isn't it?


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> _I am some sort of painter, too._ (like there were different kinds of painters)


 I thought it could also mean “Ich bin auch gewissermaßen/irgendwie ein Maler” (as in your “Dompteur” sentence).


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> “Ich bin auch gewissermaßen/irgendwie ein Maler” (as in your “Dompteur” sentence)


Not, if you mean it seriously.

_Ich bin auch eine Art Maler. Ich habe gestern den Zaun neu gestrichen. _
<Scherz über handwerkliche Arbeit vs. künstlerische Tätigkeit>

However, it does not work as type of artistic painter to compare different methods or the like.


----------



## elroy

“I’m a bit of a painter” means “I’m not _*actually*_ a _*painter*_, I wouldn’t call myself a ‘painter’ without any qualifications, but I do do some painting, so I could _*kind-of-sort-of *_be called a ‘painter.’ ”

How could this be expressed in German?


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> How could this be expressed in German?


I understood the English meaning. 

_Ich male selbst ein wenig / ein bisschen._ 
<sehr hobbymäßig, laienhaft; es sei denn Understatement>

oder extra betont:

_Ich male auch manchmal ganz gerne, nur so hobbymäßig._


----------



## elroy

Is there a way to express it using “Maler”?


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Is there a way to express it using “Maler”?


_Ich bin auch Hobbymaler.
Ich versuche mich auch manchmal als Maler._


----------



## elroy

One more try  

_Mich kann man auch irgendwie Maler nennen._

Does that work?


----------



## deltron

Kajjo said:


> _a passionate painter _-- quite different from "a bit of a painter", isn't it?



I never quite thought of it like that. German uses the word "leidenschaftlich" quite a bit with pastimes, but you only rarely hear the adjective "passionate" with hobbies...it seems to be more reserved for romantic situations: "We shared a passionate kiss....he's a passionate lover." There are exceptions, such as "He is a passionate defender of the poor," but you would never say "He's a passionate soccer player" to mean "he really likes soccer"...it means you can see the emotion on his face while he's playing the game--he really feels the game.

It is OK to say "Painting is his passion," but it's at the extreme upper end of the scale.  I've always just mentally translated "leidenschaftler X" as "he really likes X," so it sounded OK to me to say a person who paints for a hobby really likes painting.

EDIT: Just to add, the "I'm a bit of a X myself" construction can be said very tongue-in-cheek as well. It's a nice way to avoid bragging. It actually is just code for "I like painting, too"...it doesn't really mean you enjoy it just a little bit.


----------



## elroy

deltron said:


> it doesn't really mean you enjoy it just a little bit.


 I agree, and I don’t even think that’s what it’s literally saying.  It can be a nice way to avoid bragging, as you say, and it can also mean that I don’t consider myself worthy of the unqualified  label, but that it’s also not completely alien to me (I dabble in it, I do it a little bit, I do it as a hobby, etc.).


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> _Mich kann man auch irgendwie Maler nennen._
> Does that work?


Not really. 

Wie schon in #2 gesagt, hier ist das Wort "Hobbymaler"  angebracht. 
Oder "Malen ist mein Steckenpferd." (Vielleicht etwas veraltet?)



deltron said:


> EDIT: Just to add, the "I'm a bit of a X myself" construction can be said very tongue-in-cheek as well. It's a nice way to avoid bragging. It actually is just code for "I like painting, too"...it doesn't really mean you enjoy it just a little bit.


=> Malen ist meine Lieblingsbeschäftigung/ meine liebste Freizeitbeschäftigung.


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Oder "Malen ist mein Steckenpferd." (Vielleicht etwas veraltet?)


Extrem veraltet, aber inhaltlich passend. "Steckenpferd" ist in meinem realen Erleben quasi obsolet und wird allenfalls noch scherzhaft gebraucht. Selbst meine Oma hat schon Hobby gesagt...


----------



## Kajjo

deltron said:


> German uses the word "leidenschaftlich" quite a bit with pastimes, but you only rarely hear the adjective "passionate" with hobbies





deltron said:


> "Painting is his passion," but it's at the extreme upper end of the scale


I get your point. But "leidenschaftlich" is as "upper end of the scale" as "is his passion". Use "leidenschaftlich" only in cases where it is an actual passion.


----------



## Gernot Back

_Ich bin selbst so( et)was wie ein Maler._​
... to put it mildly(, maybe as an understatement).


----------



## Hutschi

In mir steckt auch ein wenig ein Maler.
In mir steckt auch ein bisschen Maler.


----------



## anahiseri

Mich könnte man auch einen Maler nennen.


----------



## elroy

anahiseri said:


> Mich könnte man auch einen Maler nennen.


 This is very similar to an earlier suggestion of mine that was rejected by JCK:


elroy said:


> _Mich kann man auch irgendwie Maler nennen._
> 
> Does that work?





JClaudeK said:


> Not really.


 Do the “kann” (instead of “könnte”), the “irgendwie,” and/or the omission of “einen” make a difference?  I don’t think so, since JCK said


JClaudeK said:


> Wie schon in #2 gesagt, hier ist das Wort "Hobbymaler" angebracht.


 I personally find “Hobbymaler” too explicit.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Do the “kann” (instead of “könnte”), the “irgendwie,” and/or the omission of “einen” make a difference?


Besonders das "irgendwie" stört mich an Deinem Vorschlag, und ja, “einen” muss dazu.

Aber  insgesamt finde ich (persönlich) "Mich könnte man auch einen Maler nennen." auch nicht sehr überzeugend.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> the “irgendwie,” and/or the omission of “einen” make a difference?


The missing "einen" makes a big difference; the "irgendwie" does not sound idiomatic in that sentence.


----------



## elroy

Point taken.  However, JCK's only comment originally was that it should be "Hobbymaler."


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> JCK's only comment originally was that it should be "Hobbymaler."


I didn't say that. "Hobbymaler" was just an alternative proposition* to Deltron's


> Ich male auch gern (in meiner Freizeit).
> Ich male auch ein bisschen.


Cf. #2
* As well as: _Malen ist meine Lieblingsbeschäftigung/ meine liebste Freizeitbeschäftigung. _


----------



## elroy

Oh, I thought that was part of your response to my suggestion.


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> Besonders das "irgendwie" stört mich an Deinem Vorschlag, und ja, “einen” muss dazu.
> 
> Aber  insgesamt finde ich (persönlich) "Mich könnte man auch einen Maler nennen." auch nicht sehr überzeugend.


Eventuell würde gehen:

_Man könnte mich ebenfalls Maler nennen._

"Ebenfalls" hebt die Mehrdeutigkeit von "auch" auf und setzt es in Relation zum "richtigen Maler", den man nicht so nennen könnte, sondern der Maler ist.

Das kommt nahe zu "Oh, I'm a bit of a painter myself." - Allerdings werden völlig andere sprachliche Mittel verwendet.

Länger:
_Man könnte mich ebenfalls Maler nennen. Ich bin Hobbymaler._


----------



## elroy

Another suggestion:

_Ich zähle auch (gewissermaßen) (mit) zu den Mahlern. _


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Man könnte mich ebenfalls Maler nennen.


Ich würde da sagen "Man könnte mich ebenfalls *einen* Maler nennen."


Kajjo said:


> The missing "einen" makes a big difference


----------



## Hutschi

Der Unterschied:

"Maler" - die Eigenschaft haben, Maler zu sein.
"ein Maler" - eine Person sein, die die Eigenschaft hat, Maler zu sein.


----------

